# Wer wird Formel 1 Weltmeister 2007???



## AMUN (12 März 2007)

*Wer wird Weltmeister 2007???

Welcher Fahrer und welches Team werden im diesen Jahr das rennen machen? 



Alle Teams und Fahrer im Überblick*



*McLaren:*

Fernando Alonso 

Lewis Hamilton

*Renault:*

Heikki Kovalainen 

Giancarlo Fisichella

*Ferrari:*

Kimi Räikkönen 

Felipe Massa

*Honda Racing:*

Rubens Barrichello 

Jenson Button

*BMW Sauber:*

Nick Heidfeld 

Robert Kubica

*Toyota:*

Ralf Schumacher 

Jarno Trulli

*Red Bull Racing:*

David Coulthard 

Mark Webber

*Williams:*

Nico Rosberg 

Alexander Wurz

*Scuderia Toro Rosso:*

Vitantonio Liuzzi 

Scott Speed

*Spyker MF1 Racing:*

Christijan Albers 

Tiago Monteiro

*Super Aguri F1:*

Takuma Sato 

Anthony Davidson


----------



## rise (12 März 2007)

hmmm ohne Schumacher schwer zu sagen.

ich tippe allerdings schwer auf Kimi Räikkönen....da ist erfahrung und jungendlicher "leichtsinn" in einem!Klasse Mann!


----------



## Muli (12 März 2007)

Fernando Alonso
Kimi Räikkönen
Felipe Massa ...

das sind so meine Favoriten auf den Titel 2007


----------



## mark lutz (13 März 2007)

also dieses jahr wird es sehr schwer ich tipe auf massa und ferarri


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht viel von Formel 1, habe letztens nur diesen heftigen Unfall miterlebt. Ich drücke aber immer dem Nick Heidfeld beide Daumen. Der ist schon seit Jahren mein geheimer Favorit.


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

ich hoffe auf Lewis Hamilton...kann den alonso net ab


----------



## gpo (12 Juli 2007)

ich meine raikkönen hohlt stark auf


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Juli 2007)

Hamilton, sollte er durchhalten, was ich aber nicht glaube. Aber er fährt schon einen mörderischen riskanten, aber schnellen Stil.
Ansonsten wird's schwer... nach den nächsten zwei Rennen leg ich mich fest!


----------



## ckviper (12 Aug. 2007)

für ferrari ist der zug abgefahren, denn die sind einfach zu unkonstant. und weil ich alonso hasse soll es lieber der hamilton machen, was dann doch eine erträgliche schadensbegrenzung wäre


----------



## Fr33chen (12 Aug. 2007)

Hamilton schein doch durchzuhalten. Freut mich! :thumbup:


----------



## yogi23 (13 Aug. 2007)

Ich denke das Alonso es macht, obwohl man es hamilton mehr gönnen würde.


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Jeder außer dem mir äußerst unsymphatischen Fernando Alonso


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juli 2010)

ich tippe auf heinz-harald frentzen


----------

